# Tapatalk support?



## nl255 (Oct 9, 2011)

Now that gbatemp has been updated to IPB 3.2, would it be possible to add support for the tapatalk app?


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 9, 2011)

It's coming, just not been enabled yet


----------



## pokefloote (Oct 9, 2011)

Its not added yet? When I logged in on my android it says its tapatalk friendly, or whatever. I'm glad its going to be supported though.


----------



## Costello (Oct 9, 2011)

it's supported, I even added the site to their database, but for some reason it doesn't work.
it'll be fixed in the next few days. dont worry about it.


----------



## iFish (Oct 9, 2011)

On the iPod touch(physical device) the site doesn't load at all.

But on my iOS simulator, it does. http://cl.ly/033e2n3j1B0s291G3m1g/o
And when you hit "forums" it'd make a popup about Tapatalk. So, apparently it IS supported.

But people wouldn't know since the site doesn't load on my hardware.

Actual hardware: http://cl.ly/AnFO/o


----------



## Terminator02 (Oct 9, 2011)

Working right now on android 2.3 using the regular browser with the full version


----------



## Costello (Oct 13, 2011)

Tapatalk support is now fully active and up to date 
enjoy!

cheers to ProtoKun7 for pushing me a bit


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 13, 2011)

Costello said:


> Tapatalk support is now fully active and up to date
> enjoy!
> 
> cheers to ProtoKun7 for pushing me a bit


 For hounding you repeatedly. ;O;

(Posted from Tapatalk, so there's proof)


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Oct 14, 2011)

Is there a reason the Consoles and Handheld Discussion forum section is not working on Tapatalk?  It gives me an error saying that it's restricted and won't open it.  The rest of the forum seems to work, though.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 14, 2011)

That section works for me.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 15, 2011)

thanks Costello


...and Protokun7


----------



## Costello (Oct 15, 2011)

alunral said:


> Is there a reason the Consoles and Handheld Discussion forum section is not working on Tapatalk?  It gives me an error saying that it's restricted and won't open it.  The rest of the forum seems to work, though.


does it work with the regular theme? could be a permission problem unrelated to tapatalk


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 15, 2011)

Costello said:


> Tapatalk support is now fully active and up to date
> enjoy!
> 
> cheers to ProtoKun7 for pushing me a bit


Thanks Costello!  

Works perfectly on my iPhone now! 


ProtoKun7 said:


> For hounding you repeatedly. ;O;
> 
> (Posted from Tapatalk, so there's proof)


Thanks PK for hounding the lion!


----------



## pokefloote (Oct 15, 2011)

Awesome, thank you, staff!


----------



## Costello (Oct 15, 2011)

I'd still rather use the awesome mobile theme over a 3rd party app you have to pay for... but thats just me


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 15, 2011)

Costello said:


> I'd still rather use the awesome mobile theme over a 3rd party app you have to pay for... but thats just me


Who says I paid for it? 

And I already had Tapatalk for a while because I've been using it for other forums that I frequent.  Thank you all the same though!


----------



## Costello (Oct 15, 2011)

I've asked protokun to make a Tapatalk tutorial to allow ignorant people like me to understand why anyone would use that over the regular/awesome new mobile theme.
Of course, little P has yet to write his first word


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Oct 15, 2011)

Costello said:


> alunral said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a reason the Consoles and Handheld Discussion forum section is not working on Tapatalk? It gives me an error saying that it's restricted and won't open it. The rest of the forum seems to work, though.
> ...



Yeah, it's with the default theme.  Just says "This forum appears to have deactivated Tapatalk.  Please contact your forum administrator."  It's the only main forum that does that, too.



Costello said:


> I've asked protokun to make a Tapatalk tutorial to allow ignorant people like me to understand why anyone would use that over the regular/awesome new mobile theme.
> Of course, little P has yet to write his first word



Because signing in and changing the theme changes it for the entire account, so you'd have to change it back once you go back on a PC  That, and I see no current way to view PMs and such.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 15, 2011)

Costello said:


> I've asked protokun to make a Tapatalk tutorial to allow ignorant people like me to understand why anyone would use that over the regular/awesome new mobile theme.
> Of course, little P has yet to write his first word


Lies, you know I've already started on that. D:

I quite like the mobile skin too anyway, and I've already got Tapatalk which I use for xda-developers, so


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 15, 2011)

i use tapatalk for the same reason alunral mentioned above.  it's nicely streamlined and keeps me signed in after clearing internet cookies/cache.  It's also nice that I can hop from forum to forum without having to scroll through my bookmarks.


----------



## nl255 (Oct 9, 2011)

Now that gbatemp has been updated to IPB 3.2, would it be possible to add support for the tapatalk app?


----------



## Costello (Oct 16, 2011)

about the skin: that's not how it works.
when you visit the regular site with your mobile you automatically get to use the mobile theme.
you don't need to do any switching.
and when you use your account again on your computer, you still have the main default skin.

so yeah, still no point in using Tapatalk IMO
of course, I can understand that people are used to it if they already browse other sites with it 
I just want to make sure people dont start recommending each other an application that costs money AND that doesn't do anything better than the mobile skin itself.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 16, 2011)

Spoiler: Tapatalk is too unified to support each forum's unique features. It's designed around the concept of a forum, not how a forum actually works.
The mobile skin can be edited by staff as needed, whereas Tapatalk would limit the improvements that can be made to the board.

*EDIT:* IPB do offer a free iPhone app, and from what I understand it will be making it's way to Android soon.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 16, 2011)

When there's a functional mobile skin, it doesn't necessarily make Tapatalk worth getting exclusively, but if you want to get it, whether including using it for other sites or not, it's there. I know I've repeated this probably way too often, but I appreciate the ability to make a choice of the options rather than being stuck to one, even if it is preferable.


----------



## Costello (Oct 16, 2011)

for all I know the mobile skin supports the Gallery and Blogs addons (among others maybe), I somehow doubt Tapatalk has that


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 16, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:


> When there's a functional mobile skin, it doesn't necessarily make Tapatalk worth getting exclusively, but if you want to get it, whether including using it for other sites or not, it's there. I know I've repeated this probably way too often, but I appreciate the ability to make a choice of the options rather than being stuck to one, even if it is preferable.


I can see exactly where you're coming from, but Tapatalk is designed around a stock installation of any forum software. Start adding, and modifying chunks of code (as GBAtemp does quite extensively) and things start to break and behave differently. It's a very selfish view that "WE MUST HAVE SUPPORT FOR X CLIENT", because while yes, it does give you another option, it does so at the expense of the customizations that make this site unique. (i.e. the "options" of the majority, and the administration team)

*EDIT:* Exactly what Costello said.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 16, 2011)

Maybe I'm in the minority here but when I visit the site on my iPod I do get the mobile site.  However, when I get back on a PC the site loads with the mobile skin and I have to change it.  Every time.

Also, the new blog section is awesome.  But...the fact that it's not accessible from the forum index means the only time I'll ever check it is when I'm at work.  That's not a bad thing.  I don't visit GBAtemp to read blogs, I usually just end up there after I've caught up on everything I care to catch up on.

As far as the gallery is concerned, no offense at all but that's not a feature I will ever use. 

The only thing I'm not getting on Tapatalk is notifications, which is another thing I will not miss.  It's nice to know when you've been quoted or who likes your posts but it is not an essential function of the forum.  When someone's name is mentioned, somehow, they always find their way to it.  It's like a sixth sense or something 

So, for my purposes, Tapatalk does everything I need it to.  I wouldn't recommend it to anyone but I appreciate the ability to utilize it.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 16, 2011)

You can subscribe to threads in Tapatalk (separate from following a topic via GBAtemp itself) too. If you're on the Android version, you can access the subscribe option from the menu or holding down on the thread in the list.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 16, 2011)

Old8oy said:


> Maybe I'm in the minority here but when I visit the site on my iPod I do get the mobile site.  However, when I get back on a PC the site loads with the mobile skin and I have to change it.  Every time.



I had that problem before, but clearing my pc cash fixed that somehow. Might do the same for you.


----------



## Costello (Oct 17, 2011)

HaniKazmi said:


> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I'm in the minority here but when I visit the site on my iPod I do get the mobile site.  However, when I get back on a PC the site loads with the mobile skin and I have to change it.  Every time.
> ...



I didnt try logging in to my account from my ipod so i wouldnt know.
I have only used the mobile theme as a guest... will need to look into it some time but it seems strange.
would be weird if the IPB developers hadnt thought of that, it seems logical to me


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 17, 2011)

Costello said:


> HaniKazmi said:
> 
> 
> > Old8oy said:
> ...


I've tried the same on both an iPod, and an Android phone. In the wise words of the Apache bug reports team: "Cannot reproduce". However, changing the theme to it's full version while logged in, and switching to the mobile skin again DOES do this. My advice is, if you've accidentally switched to the full site view, refresh your cache and cookies (easy enough with Mobile Safari).


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 17, 2011)

The mobile theme is automatic on my phone as it should be, and it doesn't change when on my computer. Haven't tried with an iPod yet.


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 18, 2011)

Testing mah tapatalk.



Spoiler



Testing spoilers from tapatalk



K....looks like you can make spoilers but not see them.


----------

